# Please help with coding Exc.Lipoma Axilla



## Hopp (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Wondering if I could get some help with  coding an excision of
2 cm axillary mass(subcu)      DX:  Lipoma    Looking at CPT:24075 
but that states elbow/upper arm    TIA
Deb, CPC


----------



## surgonc87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple ask surgeon!

Location thorax or upper arm, either one would do, so ask surgeon which one would he/she consider best location.

MS


----------

